# Rubik's Alarm Clock



## striderxo (May 8, 2008)

http://www.whatonearthcatalog.com/w...ay_1BC/Item_Cube-Clock_CA9782_ps_cti-1BC.html

I saw this a while ago, but I don't think there were too many discussions on it. Has anyone bought one yet? Any feedback on the quality, functionality, or design of it?

No need to comment on the bad color schemes. I still think this is the coolest gadget I've seen in a while.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 8, 2008)

it looks pretty cool actually, I just wonder if you can read the face in the dark.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 8, 2008)

I was actually looking at that EXACT thing yesterday, on that same page! Looks AWESOME, i think i'll order one for myself


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2008)

Oh that is cool, I need one of those!


----------



## pcharles93 (May 8, 2008)

If only they had one you had to scramble to set the alarm and solve it to stop it. I'd plant one in someone's locker and it'd get thrown around the school until it got to a cuber.


----------



## jonny guitar (May 8, 2008)

That thing is totally cool. It is so cool for me to see Rubiks getting more mainstream attention after years of stagnating.


----------



## LamentConfiguration (May 8, 2008)

an alarm clock that you could only turn off by solving a rubiks cube style puzzle would be so much better than that alarm clock that wheels away from you and hides... LOL


----------

